# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  skype

## debora97

ju lutem kush me ndihmon pak te fshi emrat nga skype

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Poeti

> ju lutem kush me ndihmon pak te fshi emrat nga skype


Eshte shume e thjeshte debora.

Zgjidh emrin qe do me e fshi, vendos gishtin mbi te dhe mbaje ca sekonda, pastaj te del menyja me e shtu tek favorits, me e blloku apo me e fshi...kliko mbi me e fshi, ose ne anglisht: Add to favorits, Block contact dhe Remove contact...ti kliko mbi Remove contact, dhe me kaq personin e zgjedhur e ke fshire  nga lista.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------

